#kubuntu-council 2018-03-05
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and...... KDE broke their phabricator  … https://i.imgur.com/DpfMAJX.png
<valorie> it is mid-upgrade I guess
<valorie> someone else reported the identical error message a bit ago
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we now have no admin on this TG group or -devel one :(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh. blue star is creator?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yea
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> for some reason I thought admin and mod were different
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Too many chat platforms to 100% keep track!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Valoriez is an admin
<valorie> thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> iso built today
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://kdedigest.blogspot.co.uk/2018/03/checking-in-with-kubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-daily-build-here-are-some-thoughts.html
<mparillo> "If Kubuntu came with a USB creation tool for making a bootable USB image, I missed it" It is called dd
<tsimonq2> pffffft
<tsimonq2> People need GUIs, dawg.
<tsimonq2> How else are they going to learn CLI is more efficient, if they have nothing to compare it to? XD
<mparillo> I agree. I was VERY careful the first time I used dd, but unetbootin basically stopped working for me a couple of years ago. But, I suppose IRC could not convey that I was mostly joking.
<valorie> usb-creator isn't working for other people?
<valorie> works fine for me....
<valorie> I commented on the blog
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-06
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> usb creator is hit and miss as well as not maintained anymore
<valorie> we should find someone to maintain it then
<valorie> or change to Rosa or riddells application or whatever
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun @Valoriez Can you make me an admin on the support TG group please? I can't get rid of spam while USA is asleep.
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> I'm not an admin I here.
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> I think ovi made this room. Valorie needs to make the admins.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, you are on Kubuntu support though, which is what I was asking for (if that was not clear)
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Mm still do see the option on mobile though.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> ok. no wories. it's rare for spam via TG on ther anyway
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> I'm wondering if it's a creator thing. Then ovi needs to do it and we need to deal with it if ovi is not here.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Valorie added me as an admin on cafe/offtopic the other day, and was not creator
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> or was that you?
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> It was there already.
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Was not me.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, logs say otherwise "<ahoneybun> yea I added you as an admin acheronuk"
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Idk
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> so we are a bit stuffed without ovi :(
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 377x533) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/F0Ys0XBc/file_5069.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> that's in Kubuntu Support
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> the same for Rick and Valorie
<acheronuk> Plasma 5.12.3 is now in backports-landing for artful and plasma-staging for bionic
<valorie> nice!
<acheronuk> Qt 5.9.4 migrating. beta isos coming soon
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I have a meeting tonight, so will try to get all the testing promo out soonish
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> walter is doing lubuntu's I think
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> (yep, I'm "taking a vacation")
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> snow day?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Yep
<mparillo> Updating 17.10 with backports-landing via Discover. Is there a reason we are sticking with Qt 5.9.x?
<acheronuk> mparillo: it is LTS so has 3 years support from qt
<tsimonq2> Correct.
<mparillo> TY. so we would not want to find Qt and Plasma (say) incompatible during our LTS period.
<mparillo> And backports-landing was a smooth upgrade and no dead kittens. I was able to reboot my VM using the kicker Application Launcher (usually only a problem for big plasma upgrades). After re-booting, no dead kittens. The kicker and krunner work fine. Kate, Konsole, Discover, System Monitor, and System Settings all launch and pass the five-second test. Kinfocenter reports Plasma 5.12.3, KDE FW 5.43. and Qt 5.9.1
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-07
<valorie> I know I said I would upgrade this machine to bionic right about now, but I'm going to wait for some testing first!
<tsimonq2> Whoever posted on Google+ isn't accurate.
<tsimonq2> https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/JKLqVAKC53b
<tsimonq2> This is the first beta, not the first RC.
<tsimonq2> Please fix it.
<mparillo> It is the first RC of Beta 1. Usually there are several spins before the Beta is final.
<mparillo> Ahh. but I left of Beta 1 in the G+ post.
<tsimonq2> mparillo: Right, but the word "RC" isn't accurate. :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks mparillo!
<acheronuk> made some changes to make it clear these are candidate images for the beta, and not necessarily the beta
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Kool
<acheronuk> 'candidate' could be confused with a RC by some I guess, but could not think of a better word, and think its important to be very clear this is not the beta1 announcement, which will follow.
<valorie> "first spin" was a good one
<acheronuk> not sure many people would quite get what that means. we do, but....
<acheronuk> anyway. sorry to step on toes :/
<valorie> we have to supply accurate information
<valorie> that's what we all want
<valorie> I'm glad for all help and I know mparillo is too
<acheronuk> I'll could be busy a lot of the rest of the day, so I'm sorta rushing to do a few things now ;)
<valorie> me too
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> we really need to be careful in our social communications to not say things like "beta 1 is available", as its NOT
<valorie> did I say that?
<acheronuk> "Happy to say that #Kubuntu #beta 1 for our next LTS, Bionic is now available for #testing!"
<valorie> mmm
<valorie> I can edit it.... I got rushed I guess
<acheronuk> I know that means not the actual beta, but I think that is not clear to people outside this loop
<valorie> yes
<acheronuk> did you see the discussion on the -release about dropping milestones and just having monthly iso test days?
<acheronuk> that has an appeal
<acheronuk> not for 18.04
<valorie> yes, I read up after I returned home
<valorie> I'm unsure
<acheronuk> valorie: https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-3-bugfix-updates-available-for-17-10-backports-ppa/
<acheronuk> I pushed those. 99% sure they are ok. I may not have too much time later today, but should an issue crop up, I will MAKE time to fix
<valorie> I think I have it now but haven't rebooted yet
<valorie> I know the freeze for the beta causes some problems
<valorie> but still.....
<acheronuk> but still what?
<valorie> still it's an event
<acheronuk> oh. right. yes. I get that
<valorie> but I can change my mind and we can make "testing days" an event
<acheronuk> yes
<valorie> we'll work with the majority opinion
<valorie> ok, fixed my original tweet
<valorie> and retweeted from kubuntu making it clear that it was a clarification
<valorie> thanks, acheronuk
<valorie> next time I'll have this prepared ahead of time, hopefully
<acheronuk> np. stuff happens and we are busy
<valorie> ha, I saved it in a text file for next time
<valorie> oh gosh, it's 1:30am
<valorie> niters
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-08
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/ISV_Damocles/status/971773700344197120
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> a tweet @ahoneybun could be conficted about ;)
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> It's a mixed bag. If he doesn't like GNOME Shell then he won't like Pop most likely.
<acheronuk> I have what I hope is a fix for the oem config blank screen bug :)
#kubuntu-council 2018-03-09
<valorie> acheronuk: I have marked amd64 as ready
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Kool
<valorie> if you feel that i386 is ready, feel free to mark it ready
<valorie> I couldn't test half the cases
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> will try shortly in a vm
<acheronuk> valorie: there is logic in the installer to not show certain options if it things there is not sufficient space to complete such an install. so maybe you hit that for auto-resize
<valorie> oh, possibly
<valorie> the last install before that was full-disk
<valorie> huh
<valorie> but I'm sure I've seen it before where it will shrink one
<acheronuk> just tried in vbox with a 30GB HD, and I had the option
<acheronuk> I'll try oem when that completes
<valorie> oh awesome
<valorie> I was worried about my failures to even test
<acheronuk> valorie: F4 key worked in vbox at least
<valorie> cool
<acheronuk> and I'm in to oem
<valorie> I mean I filed a bug, but dunno if it really is a bug or not
<acheronuk> which is a bit bit pointless in a vm, but **shrug**
<valorie> it was good practice in bug filing
<valorie> I'm pretty fast now
<valorie> lol
<valorie> damn it, after midnight
<valorie> niters, and thank you for picking up the testing
<valorie> like you don't do enough for us!
<valorie> <3
<acheronuk> np. I'll finish up and mark as ready in a bit
<acheronuk> night :)
<valorie> excellent and thank you again
<valorie> cool, beta images to seed
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I'm thinking that since we had so few testing opportunities this cycle, I'll put a little story on kub.org with a link to the main announcement and our changelog
<valorie> and tweet that
<acheronuk> kool
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-bionic-beaver-18-04-beta-1-released/
